# Order from fishvet.com



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello!

Did anyone order from fishvet.com? Especially in Europe and can tell me, if everything was ok?

CU,

Sascha.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have made several orders from Fishvet. I live in the U.S., and the plants came in good condition. An order of crypts came with eggs of a reddish leech that soon showed up and has infested the tank ever since. I wish I could get rid of them! Other than that, no problems.


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, thank you. The problems with slugs or different living things are quite normal....

CU,

Sascha.


----------

